# Direct Payments; Thing of the Past?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a very good read concerning Direct Payments, the Farm Bill, and public perception of Agriculture.

Regards, Mike

Direct Payments at Risk | Top Producer Magazine


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Direct payments are just one of a large number of things that should end!!! Mel


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Good, simply the way they work, the more you farm the more you get, once a person reaches a certain point they shouldn't need the payments anymore, if they do, then maybe it's time to step aside and let somebody else have a chance. About half my rented ground isn't in any government program as the owners farmed it themselves for years and never signed it up as they thought it was welfare for farmers.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

There will be several more changes in addition to Direct Payments in Agriculture before the new Farm Bill gets worked out.....and like Marty alluded to....there needs to be. Everyone in this country is going to need to do some belt tightening before this Great Repression gets headed in a consistent positive direction.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

When Reagan propsed a 10%very across the board cut folks were willing to go along with it. We need a bigger cut now.


----------

